# Opinion on Cadco LKR-220 hot plate?



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi all,
As much as I love my induction range and portable Duxtop unit, they don't like to stay hot (ie: deep frying) for extended periods.
Was looking at the Cadco LKR-220, as it seems to be a somewhat heavy duty unit and a 9" flat cast iron top.
Have 220/240 already, so not an issue.
Already tried a $$ 'consumer" deep fryer, it would not get to advertised temps. 
I'm thinking a good quality hot plate would be more versatile for pot deep frying, plus I can resurrect the old monster aluminum pressure canner, etc.,.. plus storage, etc.

Opinions?
TIA!


----------

